
Memberly - helps creative ppl run subscription programs - ericelias
http://member.ly/
======
jamesgagan
This looks pretty cool. I recently set up a "band of the day" type newsletter
site ( <http://songsp.in> ) , and member.ly would have made it a lot easier I
think. It was a pain to set up the subscriptions in PayPal. Would member.ly
work for something like a daily newsletter?

~~~
bemmu
Neat idea, how many paid subscribers does songspin have?

------
nedwin
This looks awesome!

Looking forward to seeing it out of private beta (or getting to peak behind
the curtains).

~~~
theDoug
If you visit the Press page there are links to screenshots of the management
system. It looks very slick in terms of keeping in contact with subscribers or
keeping track on who has been sent what.

------
tommoor
Looks very neat, business model sorts itself.. is this part of any
accelerator?

Best of luck!

------
Lukebream
Looks a good service. Your optin form is a bit confusing. I had to think twice
as to what join/start meant.

Also when I opted in your mailchimp sequencejust leaves you at a mailchimp
hosted page and then i I click visit website I'm back at your homepage. You
should set the sequence to l and me on a page that at least tells me what is
going to happen next.... At the moment I don't know if I'm getting a beta
invite or what ? Good looking app tho

